# Do You Think Triple H Juices



## bigss75 (Jul 22, 2002)

Do You Think Triple H Juices?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 22, 2002)

PIC 2


----------



## Craft (Jul 22, 2002)

heh, does he? that's like asking do you put apples in apple pie. 

Doesn't he have chest implants too!?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 22, 2002)

I think he needs to juice in the line of work he is in they travel everyday and there bodys would wear down under all that stress


----------



## david (Jul 22, 2002)

No Bigss,

I think he's using a very STRONG Creatine!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 23, 2002)

I would tend to believe the answer would be yes, too addicting for most, too easy to get thier hands on it, especially when your getting payed to look tough.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> heh, does he? that's like asking do you put apples in apple pie.
> 
> Doesn't he have chest implants too!?



"The Rock" does so I heard, how fruity.


----------



## Mifody (Jul 23, 2002)

i wouldnt go as far as saying he has chest implants.. but who knows.
gear for sure


----------



## Lightman009 (Jul 23, 2002)

The Rock set bench press records back in high school so I really doubt he has had problems developing his chest. Triple H doesnt juice because if he did he would be fired, WWE wrestlers are now tested due to the whole Hulk Hogan steroid scandal with Vince McMahon. Also, Triple H has been bodybuilding since he was 14, he was Mr. Teen New Hampshire I believe, his physique was earned. Take a look at him compared to a pro bodybuilder and you can see how much more natural he is then the pros.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> No Bigss,
> 
> I think he's using a very STRONG Creatine!



LMAO!!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> The Rock set bench press records back in high school so I really doubt he has had problems developing his chest. Triple H doesnt juice because if he did he would be fired, WWE wrestlers are now tested due to the whole Hulk Hogan steroid scandal with Vince McMahon. Also, Triple H has been bodybuilding since he was 14, he was Mr. Teen New Hampshire I believe, his physique was earned. Take a look at him compared to a pro bodybuilder and you can see how much more natural he is then the pros.



Strength has nothing to do with looks, and who care what he did in high school, this is now. So far as I know he does indeed have implants and admitted to them (Rock).

What is his benching record at his high school? It could be 225 pounds for all I know. When I was in school nobody was putting up more than about 340, but there are guys putting up over 500 in HS.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 
> 
> Strength has nothing to do with looks, and who care what he did in high school, this is now. So far as I know he does indeed have implants and admitted to them (Rock).



The Rock does have implants, but not for vanity.  The reason is that he had a severe chest injury back when he was playing football and had to have chest surgery.  If you look at his right pec on the lower outside you can actually see a groove where they did the insertion.  He had them before he got into wrestling.  This is at least what he admits to.  Maybe it's just a cop out.  

As for HHH juicing...he was a big boy when he first came in, but nowhere NEAR as big as he is now.  I think many wrestlers are on something or other, it is a hugely competitive industry.  You think Brock Lesnar got that big naturally?  He couldn't possibly wrestle nationally at that size and hope to compete.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 23, 2002)

Probably but I'd still do him


----------



## kuso (Jul 23, 2002)

I`ve got some inside info for ya`s  I heard his secret was...................................... drum roll ....................................Muscle-TECH


----------



## Arnold (Jul 23, 2002)

Yes, he juices.


----------



## bludevil (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`ve got some inside info for ya`s  I heard his secret was...................................... drum roll ....................................Muscle-TECH



LMAO


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jul 23, 2002)

Triple H does juice.
His secret is creatine serum, cutting gel and massive quantities of sugar filled protein bars.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 23, 2002)

Hehehehe, I wonder if the 3 people that voted "NO" think that the WWE is real to?


----------



## Craft (Jul 23, 2002)

My bad... The Rock is the one I heard with the implants.

I 'm thinkin Chest Rockwell is right on track with the creatine serum!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> Triple H doesnt juice because if he did he would be fired, WWE wrestlers are now tested due to the whole Hulk Hogan steroid scandal with Vince McMahon. Also, Triple H has been bodybuilding since he was 14, he was Mr. Teen New Hampshire I believe, his physique was earned.




Yes I am sure Vinny wants his guys not to juice. If you believe that your crazy.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> No Bigss,
> 
> I think he's using a very STRONG Creatine!



Where can I buy this great creatine?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Hehehehe, I wonder if the 3 people that voted "NO" think that the WWE is real to?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Hehehehe, I wonder if the 3 people that voted "NO" think that the WWE is real to?



You mean it isnt?  
What is next the Easter Bunny.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Jul 23, 2002)

Are you kidding me ? 

Juice for sure !


----------



## david (Jul 23, 2002)

The story and plots are fake.  But I'll tell you what.  It takes some skill to land right and take those bumps night in and night out.

It's a male's soap opera.  I like the WWE.  It's funny.  I love to be Stratisfied!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> The story and plots are fake.  But I'll tell you what.  It takes some skill to land right and take those bumps night in and night out.



That's why tough enough was actually pretty cool to watch.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 23, 2002)

I don't think Triple H and the like could keep up the pace without the use of AS, between travel and there hectic schedual its a wonder they stay as big as they do.


----------



## david (Jul 23, 2002)

I wish I was talented, had the stamina, build of those wrestlers!  It seems like fun to entertain a crowd!  However, it is intense pre training etc.  Hopefully I wouldn't be written in as Goldust II.


----------



## Lightman009 (Jul 23, 2002)

The Rock set bench press records for the whole STATE of PENN, while he was only in high school, and he was huge before he even got into wrestling, he and Triple H both have great genetics and I doubt either one of them juiced. Brock Lesnar is considered to be a genetic freak, and besides he didnt wrestle at the weight he is now in college because he didnt need to bulk as much, also I saw a pic of him at age 16, he looks nearly exactly the way he looks now, he is naturally that size. Just because someone is big and is gifted with a great body doesnt mean they are taking steroids. And I hate it when everyone jumps to that conclusion. Look at guys in the natural bodybuilding competitions, they have great bodies with no steroids, hell look at GoPro. Also, Im sure Vince wouldnt give a damn if they took steroids, hell it was reported that he was encouraging guys to do it, but he got into a hell of a lot of trouble with the law and other wrestlers that didn't want to take it, and since the early 90s late 80s there hasnt been any steroid use in the WWE, Jim Ross (Vince's Right hand man) talks about this every once in a while in his weekly Ross Report on WWE.com.


----------



## david (Jul 23, 2002)

Light,

that was some good research.  Have you seen McMahon when he came out in a tank top. Do you think he juices?


----------



## PulsatingArt (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm sure there is still steroid use in not only WWE, but also other feds as well, only now it isn't verbally encouraged the way it was in the 80's and early 90's.  As far as HHH juicing, yeah, he did alot bigger in the past 3 years (primarily in the bi's and chest/shoulders area) but it looks natural.   The Rock, I really couldn't tell you.  He doesn't have the obvious signs, and he did train hard for football prior to being in pro wrestling.  He has the genetics if you ever see footage of Rocky Johnson (his dad), you'll notice he had a pretty damn good physique.  I heard a rumor that he had surgery a long time ago for gyno, but I only regard it as a rumor, also I heard a rumor that he had liposuction in the abs for his movie career, but again, that is to be regarded as rumor.

Wrestlings Fake?   DAMN IT, SAY IT AINT SO!!!!!

In reality, the outcomes are pre-determined, yes.  Is getting hit with chairs, going through tables, bleeding mass quantities out of your head and in some rare cases, dying in the ring (R.I.P. Owen) fake?  Absolutely not.  Not to mention their schedule would make alot of people crap out in a second.  Pro wrestlers don't get their due (Jackie Chan the 1st actor to do his own stunts?  lol) even though their job is way more demanding than people think.  It ain't the carnival anymore.

When I was younger and they tried to make it out to be real, the critiques said it was fake.
Now, when they admit the outcome is pre-determined, the critiques say its too dangerous.  go figure.


----------



## Lightman009 (Jul 23, 2002)

You know I cant tell you if McMahon has ever used juice, but he actually used to be a wrestler himself and is really into bodybuilding so he has always been in pretty damn good shape. Also, I can tell you that in the interview with Triple H in the July 2002 issue of FLEX Magazine, Triple H states that when he is on the road his favorite workout partner and someone that actually works as hard as him if not harder is none other then the boss himself, Vince McMahon.

"He's 56, and he trains his ass off. There are only a few WWF guys I like training with and Vince is one of them."

-Triple H on Vince McMahon


----------



## Lightman009 (Jul 23, 2002)

Good post PulsatingArt. Finally someone that understands.


----------



## kuso (Jul 23, 2002)

I`m pretty sure The Rock actually admittied to having gyno surgury.


----------



## david (Jul 23, 2002)

he did


----------



## Mudge (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> since the early 90s late 80s there hasnt been any steroid use in the WWE



Sorry dude, but I raise the BS flag on that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Does anyone remember Hulk Hogan? ahem.


----------



## kuso (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 
> 
> Sorry dude, but I raise the BS flag on that one.



LOL 

You can SEE when that ex olymipic guy is on.....he`s bloated for 2 or three months, the ROCK hard for 2 or 3 ..............lol


----------



## Lightman009 (Jul 23, 2002)

You guys just want to believe everyones on steroids if their big. Angle on steroids? Now that is truly funny. You guys dont know what your talking about anymore.


----------



## kuso (Jul 23, 2002)

Dude.....The Rock has admitted it.....what more do you want?


----------



## Lightman009 (Jul 23, 2002)

Admitted to taking steroids? I dont think so.


----------



## Lightman009 (Jul 23, 2002)

Show me the interview.


----------



## kuso (Jul 23, 2002)

I`m fucked if I know where the interveiw is, though I`m quite sure I read it somewhere when asked about the small scars under his nipples.

Find it yourself.

BTW.....I don`t think you answered earlier......do you really think the WWE is real?? I`m begining to think you do.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 23, 2002)

http://www.angelfire.com/wrestling3/rockfever/Interviews-Articles/rock-tvguide12-01.html



> he lost his virginity at 14, briefly tried steroids at 18



http://216.239.39.100/search?q=cach...+wrestler+rock+admits+steroids&hl=en&ie=UTF-8

http://www.canoe.ca/SlamWrestlingReviews/buzz_on_excerpt.html


----------



## Lightman009 (Jul 23, 2002)

Of course I dont think its real. They have admitted that it isn't and like I even thought it was real before and besides what does that have to do with the Rock taking steroids? There ya go, breifly tried them at 18, NO LONGER USES THEM.


----------



## Lightman009 (Jul 23, 2002)

The small scars are from a surgery he had when he injured his chest.


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> The small scars are from a surgery he had when he injured his chest.




Dude.....believe whatever you want to believe.

There is no operation , bar two ( one of them being breat implants ), that I know of or have heard of that leaves small scars under each nipple.


----------



## Lightman009 (Jul 24, 2002)

Earlier in this thread PonyBoy stated: "The Rock does have implants, but not for vanity. The reason is that he had a severe chest injury back when he was playing football and had to have chest surgery. If you look at his right pec on the lower outside you can actually see a groove where they did the insertion. He had them before he got into wrestling. This is at least what he admits to. Maybe it's just a cop out."

I find this to be a logical reason, that may or may not be true.


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

Yeah...I read that, but I`m NOT SURE but think the only time under the nipple is cut is when very small ladies go to VERY big.....don`t think his size difference would require it, but hey...... wouldn`t be the first time I`ve been wrong about something.


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2002)

oh wow, I missed a lot on this thead.  I should've read it but again, it's not bullshit and the Rock did admit to using steroids when in college.  Angle, I don't think he admitted it.  

Now Scott Steiner.  He's natural.

I think he uses 1 Test by VPX, Paradeca, EQ and Xenabol.

Which are equivalents to Sustanon, Growth and Equipoise and primo.

You guys decide which stack he used.


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Angle, I don't think he admitted it.




LOL....next I`m going to hear there are no steroids in the olympics.......BWAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2002)

there is none!   just kidding Kuso!


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

LOL


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2002)

But seriously Kuso, aren't Olympic events tested?  How would these guys shake the use of Sustanon.  Doesn't that alone stay in your body for at least a year?


----------



## Lightman009 (Jul 24, 2002)

Ok now Scott Steiner, that guy was in WCW and they had less strict rules on steroids, he definitly is proof of that. I have heard a lot of steroid stories on him.


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2002)

Definitely agreed upon!  You don't think HHH juices though?


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> But seriously Kuso, aren't Olympic events tested?  How would these guys shake the use of Sustanon.  Doesn't that alone stay in your body for at least a year?




Now, how should I know??  

And yes.....IMHO HHH 100% juices.


----------



## Scream'n (Jul 24, 2002)

HHH Juices, period.  Believe what you will - I sell it to him.  I know.  

Lightman009 - Have you ever juiced?


----------



## Lightman009 (Jul 24, 2002)

No I have never juiced. But I still dont think Triple H juices, maybe he did before briefly when he was a bodybuilder, but not anymore. He actually used to be even bigger then he is now. But he said he lost mobility in the ring because of it, so he slimmed down.


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2002)

When did he look bigger especially after he came back from his first major surgery (Quad)  When he came out he was a huge monster.  I'll post some pics later on to help this debate from when he was in his teens and all through the years.

Kuso,

I think the Olympics are TESTED and Susty stays in your system for a long-long time!  I'll ask BO on that one.


----------



## Scream'n (Jul 24, 2002)

I believe there is more proof in how he looks as opposed to what he says.  What do you think he would say if he was on dope, "Yeah I'm on Deca for the healing, a little Winstrol to keep me ripped on the road, and about 800mg of Testosterone so I can blow that water out of my mouth farther, but I don't really need it.  I take it to keep the fans coming.  No one wants to see a beat up traveling carnie in half ass shape."  No one can admit it because of the bad press and morality issues.  Anyway, that's my peace!  See ya bro!


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2002)

Crap.  That was worded wrong. 

Here let me fix it.

When did HHH look bigger before his Quad surgery.  when he came out in MSG, he was HUGER than ever!

I still post those pics but I am going to get some breakfast/Lunch now.


----------



## Lightman009 (Jul 24, 2002)

Ok, but I am talking about before he ever set foot in a wrestling ring, he weighed 300 lbs! Its in his magazine entitled the GAME, it was one of those special issues, he said this was when he was in bodybuilding shape, which I think reflects his possible use of steroids at that time. However, he said that he couldnt move as well and he has cut all the way down to 246, now hes back up to 260-some. Your right though, when he came back from the quad injury he weighed 272, his highest weight of all time while wrestling.


----------



## rajasingam (Aug 7, 2002)

no chance, he is a tough guy and i think he does not have to do so.


----------



## Skyliner (Aug 8, 2002)

I'm not sure whether did HHH juice or not, but I DID seen a photo of him once in a wrestling magazine few years back. In that photo he did a rear lat spread and I tell ya, he looks HUGE (esp. in upper body) So I assume that photo I saw was HHH many years back.

Who knows? Maybe he has always been huge,but during his earlier WWF days he cut down and mantain that size, than he decides to get as big as the past again.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 8, 2002)

Most of the people who doubt steroids in professional sports are those that dont know anything about them except the propoganda that is fed to us.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Crap.  That was worded wrong.
> 
> Here let me fix it.
> ...



Maybe it was test therapy and they just spelled it wrong, and ended up coming out surgery?


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by rajasingam *_
> no chance, he is a tough guy and i think he does not have to do so.



Well, I know a lot of "Tough" people and they by far, look like that!


----------



## TheIcon2 (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I wish I was talented, had the stamina, build of those wrestlers!  It seems like fun to entertain a crowd!  However, it is intense pre training etc.  Hopefully I wouldn't be written in as Goldust II.



Your a complete jerk off if you think there are not steroids in the WWE.  Yea they talk about it.  The NFL has steroid testing to.  You think there isn't steroids in the NFL either?  hahaha your funny.  I am not saying HHH or Rock juice but I garuntee there are ones in the WWE that do.

Rock also admited in a interview he took AS in high school but didn't know what he was doing.  (I guess that means he takes them now but DOES know what he is doing hahahah)


----------



## Mudge (Aug 9, 2002)

Dude, why are you quoting David? He's not the one fantasizing that all athletes eat twinkies to grow like they do.

The temptation is ALL TOO REAL and in your face for those who know anything about steroids, if they were so evil in moderation then it would not be MEDICINE.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2002)

I'd have to say HHH juices ... not becauase I have any proof just my instincts.  Like David said, when he came back from his surgery, he was much bigger than when he left.  

I'm not sure when you reach the size he was before the surgery, that such gains are possible without help.  

Just my 2 cents ...


----------



## david (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'd have to say HHH juices ... not becauase I have any proof just my instincts.  Like David said, when he came back from his surgery, he was much bigger than when he left.
> 
> I'm not sure when you reach the size he was before the surgery, that such gains are possible without help.
> ...



Thank you NT for recognizing that I swear to HHH juicing!  As you know to the previous post on this subject I was being very facitious!

Icon, I think the person you'd like to say what you said to is RAJA and not me!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2002)

no problem ... like I said, I'm not expert, just spouting off.


----------



## david (Aug 9, 2002)

HHH did not come back after surgery a little bigger... but a DAMN MONSTER!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 9, 2002)

And he wasn't gone for that long, if he wasn't using juice, I want his routine.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 9, 2002)

Ok let me stop this thread HHH juices. prowrestling is fake but they still are athletes and the rest is history


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 9, 2002)

Watched a bit of Smackdown last night, kirt angle looks funny with that bald head.


----------



## TheIcon2 (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'd have to say HHH juices ... not becauase I have any proof just my instincts.  Like David said, when he came back from his surgery, he was much bigger than when he left.
> 
> I'm not sure when you reach the size he was before the surgery, that such gains are possible without help.
> ...



ooooooooooooops my bad dude  Your right


----------



## david (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> And he wasn't gone for that long, if he wasn't using juice, I want his routine.



He was gone for almost 6 months!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2002)

Scotty ... I think Kirk looks better.


----------



## david (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Ok let me stop this thread HHH juices. prowrestling is fake but they still are athletes and the rest is history




Didn't you start this Thread?

Your right, I am completely done with this thread as well.  Just like that two word thread!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 9, 2002)

I know this thread is just repeating the same stuff over and over again  prowrestling is fake that all everyone needs to know


----------



## Mudge (Aug 9, 2002)

Wrestling is fake because people got tired of 8 hour *real* matches.


----------



## david (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I know this thread is just repeating the same stuff over and over again  prowrestling is fake that all everyone needs to know



and is a Soap Opera!


----------



## david (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Wrestling is fake because people got tired of 8 hour *real* matches.




Ain't that the truth.  I watched a match from the 60's... Boy did that suck!


----------



## Lightman009 (Aug 9, 2002)

Of course its fake, thats why it is called World Wrestling Entertainment. Also, Triple H didnt have the busy schedule he has now while he was rehabbing his leg, which gave him more time to build up as much as he would like. Most wrestlers come back from injury stronger and bigger then when they went out. Because they actually have more time to train and eat the way they want.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> Triple H didnt have the busy schedule he has now while he was rehabbing his leg, which gave him more time to build up as much as he would like.



He only had 6 months and was HUGE and cut when he came back, natrualy done? I don't think so.


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Aug 9, 2002)

lol u guys are killin all my will to go to the gym now, i always though that a body like his can be acomplished through hard work right diet and good supplements guess i was wrong


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Golds_Soldier *_
> lol u guys are killin all my will to go to the gym now, i always though that a body like his can be acomplished through hard work right diet and good supplements guess i was wrong




It can but not that fast


----------



## Lightman009 (Aug 9, 2002)

Maybe if he wasnt already huge it would have been hard to get in that kinda shape, but since he was already huge he didnt need much to get to the level he came back at. Also, he has learned how to gain or drop weight anytime he wants, he is one of those people that have total control over their weight. Remember, he was a hardcore bodybuilder before he was a wrestler.


----------



## Lightman009 (Aug 9, 2002)

Yes, Golds Soldier, it takes a long time to get there and many give up along the way, and then there are others that like to turn around and say that everyone that is big is on steroids. Simply because they have found it too difficult to believe that someone else could have that much success, while they are still struggling. Just like my sig says, JUST SHUT UP AND LIFT. And good things will come.


----------



## Lightman009 (Aug 9, 2002)

And more importantly, believe in yourself before you believe others.


----------



## Lightman009 (Aug 9, 2002)

Triple even comments about how his knowledge through bodybuilding helped him get back into shape after his injury. He even went so far as to claim that if he didnt have the knowledge that it would have been soo much more difficult for him to return. This was in his interview he did with FLEX Magazine, July 2002.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> and then there are others that like to turn around and say that everyone that is big is on steroids. Simply because they have found it too difficult to believe that someone else could have that much success,



Call me jealous then, if he wasn't injured and took 6 months off to train HARD, i could believe that he did it without AS but with the injury he had and to come back after 6 months with an extra what....20lb of muscle, come on.  

Don't forget, he's in his 30's not early 20's


----------



## Mudge (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> Triple even comments about how his knowledge through bodybuilding helped him get back into shape after his injury. He even went so far as to claim that if he didnt have the knowledge that it would have been soo much more difficult for him to return. This was in his interview he did with FLEX Magazine, July 2002.



I would too, wouldn't you?

Here, let me try:

"I didn't put on 20 of meat through using steroids, no I just worked out hard for 4 hours a day and ate 5 protein bars a day, no no it was 8 or 10, I also take Creatine because Mark McGwuire did so well with it.  It is through this knowlege I posses that I achived these results that only newbie lifters can achieve. I have this interesting ability to simply think of a number, and that is how much weight I will put on. So since I say I didn't take steroids you must now believe me because I said so, after I snap my fingers you will wake up..."


With material like this, any 12 year old would be fooled.


----------



## Lightman009 (Aug 9, 2002)

He only gained 10lbs.


----------



## Lightman009 (Aug 9, 2002)

You guys are ridiculous. Remember a little thing called genetics. Triple H could be viewed as an ideal mesomorph.


----------



## Lightman009 (Aug 9, 2002)

Yet in fact, as a teenager he was incredibly scrawny. But, through bodybuilding since age 14, he has accomplished a great physique, if you guys choose not to believe in his hard work and his incredible work ethic and would find more ease in just writing him off as another juicer, then do it, because I think thats the only way you are going to stop arguing.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 10, 2002)

Juice doesn't make you have to work out less, unless you want to gain less. I for one am not saying juice doesn't require hard work, if anything you should be generally working harder on juice.

Arnold used roids to look like he did in the 60s, but somehow wrestlers in the 90s dont.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> You guys are ridiculous. Remember a little thing called genetics. Triple H could be viewed as an ideal mesomorph.



I guess we'll just agree to disagree then.  

BTW, I also beleive that anyone on AS works just as hard if not harder and have never said they don't. 
I don't think you realise how hard it is for someone, even with perfect genetics, to put on that much muscle in that short of time (with an injury) unless they were new to the sport.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 10, 2002)

I haven't read most of the posts in this thread - Hell, i haven't even looked at a couple of the pages, cause quite frankly, i can't believe that it has become a debatable subject.

It's quite humerous how someone can be so niave.

Are you saying he gained 10lbs in the duration of his layoff?

That is a hellish amount of muscle (if it is all pure muscle) to add in such a short amount of time for someone who is already extremely well developed.

The bad case of acne you'll notice on his back with close camera shots, his overhanging forehead (from too much frowning, no doubt) and his slightly enlarged mandibles all point towards drug use.

We're not saying he doesn't work hard, but he is definately synthetically enhanced.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 13, 2002)

I find it funny how one stupid thread I put up one night to beat DJD would cause so much chaos.


----------



## 5abi (Aug 14, 2002)

ok 1 question on triple H, i knwo he's big, and huuuuuuge no doubt, but y o why is his body so wierd lookin, if u put it side 2 side with a real pro-body builder it has a totaly different look, u coudl'nt really put Triplle h into a comp and expect him 2 win whats up w/that??

btw the rock if he did juice it aint a biggy, he's got a chest and arms thats all, no back no major leggory and abs! nice delts i must say

no1 beats the crippler chris benoit


----------



## david (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I find it funny how one stupid thread I put up one night to beat DJD would cause so much chaos.



These are some of the posts I missed on the road?!?!?!


Back in Full effect BIGSS!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 22, 2002)

I know Dave I know


----------



## david (Aug 23, 2002)

I can't believe this thread is still going on as well!

Bigss, you RULE!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2002)

alright, the 5 people that voted no please fess up!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 28, 2002)

The 5 people who don't know anything about steroids except the crap they are 'taught' in school.

I remember in junior high school my english teacher freaking out that her doctor was going to prescribe steroids for her skin condition, she preached to the whole class what an outstanding person she was for staying away from the stuff and how evil steroids were, yay.


----------



## david (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> The 5 people who don't know anything about steroids except the crap they are 'taught' in school.
> 
> I remember in junior high school my english teacher freaking out that her doctor was going to prescribe steroids for her skin condition, she preached to the whole class what an outstanding person she was for staying away from the stuff and how evil steroids were, yay.



It is a sad misconception.  Just like anything when your a glutton or abuser to any product... such as drinking ( bigss?!?!? ) that there is a great chance for health risks.

Certain, if not all AS was developed to help the living and still, that's why it will never be banned!  Thank God!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 28, 2002)

Yep, and I believed those misconceptions one time myself, without honestly knowing a damn thing about them!

Let the government feed you all knowlege, alcohol and smoking is ok, steroids is not, no don't do your own study, just listen and absorb the bull, let it penetrate your pours and poison your brain. DON'T BOTHER WATCHING OUT FOR YOURSELF BECAUSE YOUR BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING OUT FOR YOU.


----------



## david (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Yep, and I believed those misconceptions one time myself, without honestly knowing a damn thing about them!
> 
> Let the government feed you all knowlege, alcohol and smoking is ok, steroids is not, no don't do your own study, just listen and absorb the bull, let it penetrate your pours and poison your brain. DON'T BOTHER WATCHING OUT FOR YOURSELF BECAUSE YOUR BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING OUT FOR YOU.



In this case, Bigss needs SEVERAL of "Big Brother's" watching over him!


----------



## massiveape (Sep 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> The Rock set bench press records back in high school so I really doubt he has had problems developing his chest. Triple H doesnt juice because if he did he would be fired, WWE wrestlers are now tested due to the whole Hulk Hogan steroid scandal with Vince McMahon. Also, Triple H has been bodybuilding since he was 14, he was Mr. Teen New Hampshire I believe, his physique was earned. Take a look at him compared to a pro bodybuilder and you can see how much more natural he is then the pros.




Guess again,they both juice,Vince  is still the pharmacist of all times,notice how huge and pumped he is,plus when HHH was out for his quad,he came back huge,and the Rock has had gyno surgery.


----------



## massiveape (Sep 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> You guys are ridiculous. Remember a little thing called genetics. Triple H could be viewed as an ideal mesomorph.



no he has stated himself as being an extreme hardgainer.


----------



## massiveape (Sep 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> The 5 people who don't know anything about steroids except the crap they are 'taught' in school.
> 
> I remember in junior high school my english teacher freaking out that her doctor was going to prescribe steroids for her skin condition, she preached to the whole class what an outstanding person she was for staying away from the stuff and how evil steroids were, yay.




drugs are bad...mmmkayyyyyy


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

Bigss!  See what you started up AGAIN!!!!


----------



## massiveape (Sep 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Bigss!  See what you started up AGAIN!!!!




Ohh lets just beat this horse,it ain't dead yet...lol


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

finds bat in shed


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2002)

and you bumped it again!  Unbelievable!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 4, 2002)




----------



## irontime (Sep 9, 2002)

After reading through this and taking some serious thought I will have to vote 'Yes' I definitely think wrestling is real


----------



## Mudge (Oct 20, 2002)

> *I work at a Gold's here in Vegas part time while going to school and today Charles Glass comes in with another man. I let them in and he says to me oh my friends Triple H and Stephanie Mcmahon will be coming in and I said no problem as I am a huge wrestling fan and plan on getting into it myself. Well about 45 minutes later none other than HHH, Stephanie, and Kevin Nash come walking in with a couple other people. HHH came up to me and got some waters and I let them all in. Nash is enormous in person and it is obvious he is juicing a bit now because of how vascular he was. HHH was big to, but while his legs are vascular they are very small in relation to the rest of his body. Steph was not in any makeup or anything and was actually very quiet and perhaps even shy. Charles Glass trained Steph and HHH worked out with a couple big guys. They hung out at the juice bar for a good 40 minutes afterwards while Steph was doing cardio and I heard them talking about cycles which kind of surprised me as the juice bar girl was right there. They were all very nice and cool and all said thanks, etc. HHH signed some autographs for some people and a shirt for another employee of Gold's. I didn't get one as I am not big with autographs and I know I will be there soon enough anyways so I will definately see them again. They all just seem bigger than life and this was easily my best day at work thus far there even though I have met many others. Oh well time to go to bed and just wanted to share this.*


----------



## irontime (Oct 20, 2002)

Here, let me put down the arguement for some who still need a shake in the head.
"B-b-but maybe they were jsut talking about cycles, that doesn't mean that they are on it. No  it can't be, next thing you'll tell me is that Santa Clause isn't real."


I can't believe that there are now SIX people who voted that he isn't juicing. You are the same people that buy Nitro-tech believing that you'll look like Greg Kovaks in six weeks, right?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 20, 2002)

They were probably talking about olympic cycling or something


----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2002)

Triple H was one of the commentator's for the 2002 Mr. O. , which was a bad choice IMO. The other one was Mike Matarazzo, he was okay, and I do not know who the third guy was.


----------



## irontime (Oct 21, 2002)

LMAO Mudge


----------



## crackerjack414 (Oct 21, 2002)

lol bro iam sorry the guy is a juicer. The rock is to he even had gyno surgery. Its sad because almost all proffesional athletes are juicers.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by crackerjack414 *_
> Its sad because almost all proffesional athletes are juicers.



depends on the sport, NFL football and pro bodybuilding most definitely yes.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2002)

Even those little baseball guys 

What about Golf?


----------



## crackerjack414 (Oct 22, 2002)

hey if you think bodybuilders are bad take a look at cyclist they do more crap than most bodybuilders


----------



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2002)

I doubt that golfers do.


----------



## irontime (Oct 22, 2002)

I don't know, that Tiger Woods is sure able to hit the ball pretty far for being such a little guy. A little shot of winny would sure get that sucker moving don't ya think?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 23, 2002)

That was a joke, son 

Some of them are old enough, and Tiger has such an advantage, I would not be too supprised if some of them were to try some 'replacement therapy'.


----------



## TheKlique (Nov 3, 2002)

*A Subject that I know about..*

Well as you can see from my sig, I own a  pro wrestling website, and discussion board.. Im also a huge Trips fan.. I have watched him go from an out of shape Pudgy Guy yelling Suck It, to the best in the Industry today.. 

Does he Juice?? Hell Yes... 

When he tore his quad back in may of 2001, I am sure that Dr. James Andrews okay'd the use of Steroids to help rehab the quadricep tear, its totally legal, and nothing that anyone can do about it.. The other time-frame when Triple H got Huge and Blew Up was when he tore his kneecap, and ACL back in 98-99, and was sidelined for 3-4 months... When he came back, he was freakin huge again.. 

I would say that his major juicing stages are when he is injured, because both of his injuries have been leg Injuries.. Now everyone knows that you have to work your legs to get big, but if your Juicing its just going to make it that much easier. 

I would say that as of right now, Trips is off of them, he's down from 280 to about 260 right now, and is right about where he was in 2000 when he won the WWF Championship 3 times.. I would say he might be on some Clen or Whiny right now, but nothing else..


----------



## Just a guy (Mar 30, 2004)

tiger is benching 300+


----------



## Flex (Mar 30, 2004)

OF COURSE they juice. They need to be as big as possible to keep the audience entertained. in fact i heard Vince used to supply the shit.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 30, 2004)

300+ plus what?  Cough drops?


----------



## Evil ANT (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm a little late on this, but wanted to add that it's pretty obvious HHH, and most wrestlers for that matter, juice.

Vince use to make it pretty public that he wanted his wrestlers to appear larger than life. I have no doubt that he supplied steroids to his guys.

Anyone who thinks that there is no longer steroid use running rampant in the WWE is on crack.


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 31, 2004)

i'd say yes. i would if i was HHH. it's not like they drug test wrestlers. it's not even a real sport, it's entertainment.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 1, 2004)

Vince and Hogan went to court sometime in the early 90s or late 80s, I dont recall exactly when it was. I believe they both got off, but there were a large number of accusations that Hogan was selling and that Vince was involved somehow.

Vince is no small fry himself.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 18, 2004)

> Do You Think Triple H Juices


   You joke'n, Right?? Do fish swim!


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 18, 2004)

HHH isn't anything compared to cena.


----------



## Mavs (Apr 19, 2004)

No doubt...Cena's got some GUNS!


----------



## BCC (Jun 21, 2004)

Triple HGH juicing? Never


----------



## Mudge (Jun 21, 2004)

nice answer.


----------



## Rauschgift (Jun 21, 2004)

Do bears shit in the woods?


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 21, 2004)

Not only does HHH juice, Vince has done a few cycles in his day.

For the pounding that those guys take (whether you think its real or not-the pain is real), they probably need to take everything they can get their hands on!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 21, 2004)

Vince has put on some good size over the last couple years, I think he has rediscovered something.


----------



## gReg0286 (Jun 21, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> No doubt...Cena's got some GUNS!


...


----------



## t_bone_xxx (Jun 25, 2004)

To know about Juice in sports all you need to do is read Jose Conseco's Sports Illustrated interview.

Anybody ever see when BATISTA pressed Rakishi over his head?  It was truly amazing.

btw - LIGHT you live in a fantasy world...enjoy it.


----------



## powerboy (Jun 25, 2004)

*triple h juices*

Joe,might not want his professional bodybuilders in the ifbb  to use steriods, like vince mcmahon doesnt want his wrestlers to use steriods, but both joe weider, and vince mcmahon know that some of their employees use steriods.  Professional wrestlers like bodybuilders now a days make enough money to work with doctors, and pass any drug test out their.  Triple h gained alot of muscle after a serious quad injury in 2001.  I have also heard the rumors that he has chest implants, but i dont know if those rumors are true.  He is out of shape now, he has lost alot of muscle mass, and gained a more than noticable amount of bodyfat, however his chest almost looks the same.  In brock lesnars case look at video footage of him wrestling in high school, he was skin and bones, two years later when he won the ncaa heavyweight championship, he was 295 Lbs.


----------



## rule62 (Jul 10, 2004)

I like watching HHH, because you can really tell when he is off cycle I think. He still looks great, but his physique changes radically depending on what he is doing. He is also in the new Blade III movie coming out I heard. That should be cool.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 10, 2004)

> Joe,might not want his professional bodybuilders in the ifbb to use steriods, like vince mcmahon doesnt want his wrestlers to use steriods, but both joe weider, and vince mcmahon know that some of their employees use steriods.



I guarantee that Vince McMahon was/ is running some AAS and I bet the Growth as well. There is no doubt in my mind! Triple H looks like shit nowadays btw, I saw him a few months ago and his BF is hella high and just is a shadow of his former self?! I wonder what happened?


----------



## V Player (Jul 10, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> Triple H looks like shit nowadays btw, I saw him a few months ago and his BF is hella high and just is a shadow of his former self?! I wonder what happened?


He married the most desirable woman in the world. To yours truly, that is. I can imagine that having her would make me forget about most anything. Including breathing. 



Oh, and FO SHO he juices.....


----------



## gr81 (Jul 10, 2004)

who did he marry??


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Jul 11, 2004)

I am a Huge WWE fan, so here are some facts.  McMahon was cautioned by the government about encouraging/assisting his stars in AAS use.  So, he doesn't, for the record.  However, if you have watched it for any length of time, you can even tell what part of the AAS cycle they are in.  For instance, HHH is just getting back onto a cycle now.  He has been very wet and androgenic lately.  In about 6-8 weeks I expect him to be very cut again.  Look at Maven from TE1.  He has put on about 50 lbs of ripped muscle in 2 years.  Ain't doing that, on their schedule, without AAS.  RayMysterio, put on about 25 lbs of STEEL in less than 1 year, not without AAS.  Is this possible?  Yes, in real life, where you are a pro builder or have no job.  They have a job, a travel schedule, appearances etc.  They dont travel as much as everyone thinks though.  They only wrestle 1 per week now since they split up Raw and Smackdown.  Velocity is the second half of Smackdown at the stadium they  are playing at.  Smackdown, 1st hour, Velocity 2nd hour.  Yes, this is true.  Check out the people in the audience during Smackdown and Velocity.  They are the same.  There is a switchover at the 1 hour point.  Its a 2-hour show at the stadium, but 2 1-hour shows on TV.  Anyway, the bigger stars don't even always wrestle every week, it their contract  as they get "bigger".  Just watch for 6-12 months, yes its not real wrestling.  Its wrasslin'.  And yes, they are huge f***ing athletes.  I said athletes because they still have to lift and hold 300 lbs over their heads and throw them.  All the fake shit in the world cant beat gravity.  Story lines are fake, muscles are real.


----------



## V Player (Jul 11, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> who did he marry??


Stephanie McMahon.




Oh and very, very well put MTN Warrior!


----------



## gr81 (Jul 11, 2004)

they are actually married in real life?? I didn't know that, I mean I know the story line and all that but they are actually married?! crazy


----------



## V Player (Jul 14, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> they are actually married in real life?? I didn't know that, I mean I know the story line and all that but they are actually married?! crazy


Yes......   .....they are married in real life now. He married her in the later part of last year I believe. HHH is on the coverin M&F from March of this year, I think, and in the interview he talks a bit about her and him. Said he was not able to go to the Olympia like he usually does because he was marrying Stephanie that weekend. I never cried so much in my life.


----------



## Evil ANT (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't see how anyone could think that HHH _doesn't_ juice.

Der.

Check out HHH a few years back and look at him now. He never was outright fat, but he was smaller and way more flabby. He looks totally different now. Gee, I wonder what he's taking?


----------



## ucs (Aug 4, 2004)

Triple H is married into the WWE, so he would never get tested for steroids. Most of the guys in the WWE are users.

When I was reading The Rock's book he was saying back in highschool he tried steroids, after two weeks he decided to stop as he saw no benifit. From what Ive seen of The Rocks training, I am border line if he uses. However Triple H, as Stone Cold Steve Austin puts it, HELL YEAH!


----------



## Akash (Aug 19, 2004)

_"They have a job, a travel schedule, appearances etc.  They dont travel as much as everyone thinks though.  They only wrestle 1 per week now since they split up Raw and Smackdown.  Velocity is the second half of Smackdown at the stadium they  are playing at.  Smackdown, 1st hour, Velocity 2nd hour.  Yes, this is true.  Check out the people in the audience during Smackdown and Velocity.  They are the same.  There is a switchover at the 1 hour point.  Its a 2-hour show at the stadium, but 2 1-hour shows on TV.  Anyway, the bigger stars don't even always wrestle every week, it their contract  as they get "bigger"".  _ 


Actually that quote isn't true entirely. When I used to be a huge fan of rasslin they used do shows that weren't on TV...basically a local show. So they do 2 or 3 of those a week, and then a TV show. So they still wrestle about 4 times a week, unless they have a PPV, then its 2 maybe. I even on WWE.com to check out their schedule and its tough....that's why the wrestlers are juiced.

Hey when the boss (vince mcmahon) is juiced, then all of the wrestlers are too.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 1, 2004)

They have changed it significantly


----------



## V Player (Sep 1, 2004)

MNT........that avatar is OFF THE HOOK!!!!


Rey is one of my idols. Second only to Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## mmorpheuss (Oct 5, 2004)

I have actually thought for quite some time that Triple H is on some form of CKD like the Anabolic diet , due to the fact that if you watch him throughout a week, you can see where he his muscles get extremely flat and glycogen depleted, and then days later he is all jacked up again. 


That type of diet will convince observers that you are juicing if you cycle things just right and know how to dial it in when it counts. Also, Mauro Di Pasquale (Anabolic diet) was and possibly still is Medical Director and Drug Program Advisor for the WWF. 

It would seem logical that this alternative has been presented to them at one point or another.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 8, 2004)

Hogan supposedly had 25-26" guns....pretty obvious what he was doing.


----------



## LAM (Oct 8, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Hogan supposedly had 25-26" guns....pretty obvious what he was doing.



yea...I remember seeing those stats, I never believed them.  I know one thing he rode a chicken around for most of his years...lol


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 8, 2004)

I am sure the majority of WWF or WW whatever it is now days wrestlers use steroids to get their appearance to look muscular and what not.....there still ain't nobody that can hold a candle to the conditioning and muscularity of the "original ultimate warrior


----------



## RCfootball87 (Oct 9, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> I am sure the majority of WWF or WW whatever it is now days wrestlers use steroids to get their appearance to look muscular and what not.....there still ain't nobody that can hold a candle to the conditioning and muscularity of the "original ultimate warrior


How did UW die, I think I was in like 4th grade when it happened.....


----------



## Mudge (Oct 9, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Hogan supposedly had 25-26" guns....pretty obvious what he was doing.



I never heard anything more than 23 inch, he must have inflated that number in later years. Even at 6'8" if he was an honest 25-26" he would have had the world record at one point, because it was always being traded off in the 25s.

Look at Manfred Hoeberl with 25 inchers at 6'5" and there is no way Hogan had 25s.

http://hoback.ncsa.uiuc.edu/~prajlich/manfred/


----------



## V Player (Oct 9, 2004)

UW didnt die. Thats a rumor thats been all over the world and back by now.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 9, 2004)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> UW didnt die. Thats a rumor thats been all over the world and back by now.



I didn't think so, hell he still runs the damn wrestling camp doesn't he?


----------



## V Player (Oct 9, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I didn't think so, hell he still runs the damn wrestling camp doesn't he?


If Im not mistaken yes. And Im also positive that a friend of mine met him not long ago. It was this year, just dont know when.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 10, 2004)

I've heard that he has died...and I've heard he hasn't....I've seen the modern day UW and he doesn't wear the makeup or tassles around his arms. The modern UW doesn't look physically anything like the old UW. When he had face paint and the multi-colored tassles he was a very low BF% and very muscular....I can't see how its the same person...I guess anything is possible.


----------



## V Player (Oct 12, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> I've heard that he has died...and I've heard he hasn't....I've seen the modern day UW and he doesn't wear the makeup or tassles around his arms. The modern UW doesn't look physically anything like the old UW. When he had face paint and the multi-colored tassles he was a very low BF% and very muscular....I can't see how its the same person...I guess anything is possible.


This is true. I havent seen the new UW, but have you seen Macho Man Randy Savage? He is HEYOOOOGE!!! HE was the wrestler in the first Spiderman. All I can say is, for better or worse, time changes things.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 13, 2004)

Savage turned out a rap album too


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 13, 2004)

The Savage Hogan tag team was the shit....best of all time until they parted ways for wahtever reason.


----------



## V Player (Nov 9, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Savage turned out a rap album too


Yup. And can you believe some of my friends think its pretty good??? Im almost scared to DL a song just because, LOL!


----------



## Mudge (Nov 29, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> The Savage Hogan tag team was the shit....best of all time until they parted ways for wahtever reason.



Savage had a brother "The Genius," who I believe was probably gay.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 29, 2004)

Ultimate Warrior is still alive; he runs his own website where he bashes all things that are "New Age" wrestling.


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 18, 2004)

Bump!

My wife's a model and her and I got to go on the Opie and Anthony show yesterday to meet Triple H. The main reason I drove ten hours to have her appear on the show, besides obvious publicity, was to get a chance to meet the guy since I'm such a huge fan of his.

The show was interesting to say the least. Triple H absolutely loved her and had nothing but great things to say about her. She put on quite the show for him and he was probably wishing he wasn't married.

Anyhow, he's an outstanding guy and was beyond cool with us. I've heard that he's an asshole, and I admit that he does look like one, but he was awesome and very appreciative of us coming on the show. I told him that since he puts on a show for everyone every week, it's the least we could do to put on a little show for him. We ended up being on air with him for about a half an hour and it couldn't have gone any better.

Stand-up guy. Tall, too! When I first saw him, my first impression was honestly, "He's not as big as I thought he'd be." Don't get me wrong, he's definitely a big guy, but I guess I expected him to be insanely huge. He easily made me look like a bitch, though.


----------



## V Player (Dec 19, 2004)

Thats just FUKING AWESOME, Evil Ant!! I too pretty much worshipped HHH till he married what should rightfully have been MY future wife. It would still have been a major honor to have met him, though.


My dream is to someday meet my idols Eddie Guerrero and Batista.


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks, man!

I was so pumped to meet him, but I never in a million years would have guess it would be under those circumstances! I didn't get to just meet him, I got to put on a show for him and entertain him for a bit.

I love the guy. He's totally cool and I'll never forget the hilarious time we spent on the show with him.


----------



## V Player (Dec 24, 2004)

Ive never, ever heard that he was anything BUT cool. Seems as though everywhere I go, regular people that meet him report a very fun guy. Someone who just enjoys the shit out of life because he knows he can. The way he reacted to your show and how he was with you and your wife afterwards is example of that. The guys at IFBB all love him and of course, ask him to host the Olympia. Thats odd, though. Never heard he was a dick.


----------



## sjpump52 (May 4, 2005)

Lightman 009 it looks like you know your stuff, so let me ask you about Batista what do you think about him juice or not?


----------



## Tha Don (May 4, 2005)

sjpump52 said:
			
		

> so let me ask you about Batista what do you think about him juice or not?


of course he juices, they all do!


----------



## John H. (May 6, 2005)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> PIC 2



Hi Bigss,

It could be but it also could be that he just uses his head and is smart about what he does. 

I will say he has succeeded very well in what he has done as evidenced by this photo (see page 1, the second post and picture No. 2 which did not come up when I posted this). WHAT A BEAUTIFUL JOB he is doing!!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## premo (Jun 25, 2005)

anyone who thinks 98% of wwe stars dont juice are either very nieve or very stupid


----------



## GFR (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## robz3 (Jun 26, 2005)

brad pitt juices


----------



## david (Jul 2, 2005)

HHH looks soft and smaller these days


----------



## GFR (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## gr81 (Jul 2, 2005)

> HHH looks soft and smaller these days



man he defn looks like a shadow of his former self. its time for him to giev it up imo. I can't even watch that ish anymore but all the greats are gone, Rock, Austin,... Time to hang up those trunks Hunter..lol


----------



## ag-guys (Jul 3, 2005)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Do You Think Triple H Juices?



no, of course not lol , neither does anyone here

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## * Legion * (Jul 8, 2005)

... well, I don't know much about the juice, but think about it like this.  Anyone with bodybuilding knowledge knows that you cant stay as cut as a guy like Batista all year, if you are doing it naturally.  But, come to think of it, I have very little bodybuilding knowledge...

   But i agree, compare HHH to a pro bodybuilder, or Brock Lesnar for that matter, and see the difference?   WWE has some men and women with amazing physiques, but aside from their efforts in the gym, they are traveling a great deal of the year, and putting in a great deal of time workiing on routines and such.  Certainly, there is juicing going on.  

   But its still fun to watch, from time to time.


----------



## durk (Aug 27, 2005)

alright its practically common knowledge compare a wwe star to an olympic wrestler the wrestler is alway looking after nutrition training and resting adequately but looks fat and bulky despite his perfect training and diet. now look at the wwe star hectic scedule always on the road yet maintains the proportions and muscle mass that the olympic wrestler can only dream of let alone do with all there training coaches and perfect diet. I dare you to find one current olympic wrestler not one that turned wwe that could even compare to a wwe wrestler.


----------



## PapaDaca (Sep 2, 2005)

HHH, and McMahon jucie  maybe even juice 2gether.


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


 Yeah....R u guys still rambling on this thread?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 2, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Yeah....R u guys still rambling on this thread?


 I was think'n tha same thing ! ha ha ha ha ha ha! Peace n Love


----------



## TW12T3D (Sep 2, 2005)

wasn't this thread started like 3 years ago ... and yes he juices ...


----------



## PrincePaul (Sep 2, 2005)

I'd think he juices, as do most of their larges guys.  

But I heard Rock actually got surgery to get rid of his bitch tits, not implants.  I heard he actually bought CALF implants.


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes...he is a roid head


----------



## V Player (Sep 28, 2005)

Batista and HHH both juice. I mean, how can anyone not tell? LOL. They are both a lot smaller now for several reasons. Batista was 318 before he became champ and now is like 300. He has said plenty of times that its hard to maintain size when you do so much in-ring cardio and not eat properly while on the road. I have HHH's book and he pretty much says the same thing. Batista topped off at almost 400 pounds before he joined WWE and had to trim down to about 330 when he was in OVW, their training grounds, as Leviathon. Now that he is champion and has to travel on top of it all, its even harder for him to train and eat properly. Plus which his matches have intensified, and its hard to do what he can do every single night even at 300, let alone 330 or 400.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 1, 2006)

Only on his small looking days. Fuck yes he uses gear. what a dumb fucking question.


----------



## aceshigh (Jan 4, 2006)

i head he takes homeopathic hgh


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 6, 2006)

It was funny not too long ago Inside Edition asked HHH directly if he's ever used steroids, ofcourse he said no- as he sarcasticly laughed and rolled his eyes as if to say "your a jackass for even asking."


----------



## GAOUTLAW (Jan 10, 2006)

Please Of Coure Triple-h Uses Steroids. Look At Pics Of Him In Early Days When He Wasn't Triple H The Proof Is Right There


----------



## UltimateFighter (Jan 17, 2006)

IM OUTRAGED AT THIS!

Triple H does nOT use steroidzz... he was injected with cell mass and no-xplode as a baby and now look at him. 

many people have accomplished amazing shit.

to prove that cancer wasnt a big deal, Chuck norris smoked 15 packs of cigarettes a day for 2 years and aquired 7 types of cancer. He made them all go away just by flexing his muscles for 30 minutes.


----------



## redflash (Jan 25, 2006)

*Grumpy bored old git*

Can we kill this thread yet?


----------



## FullGo (Jan 27, 2006)

red flash i cant belive you wanna kill the longest running thread in history lol . this baby will soon be 4 yrs old


----------



## Jay-Budaman (Jan 31, 2006)

Giving all due respect to the passed away, but I think that Eddie Geurrero packed more juice than the tropicana plant. He used to be a lucha libre high flyer type then he exploded in the WWE. He went from a lil guy to the heavyweight champ. You can't tell me he did that without juice.


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 31, 2006)

Jay-Budaman said:
			
		

> Giving all due respect to the passed away, but I think that Eddie Geurrero packed more juice than the tropicana plant. He used to be a lucha libre high flyer type then he exploded in the WWE. He went from a lil guy to the heavyweight champ. You can't tell me he did that without juice.



Eddie is dead??  what happened??


----------



## Jay-Budaman (Feb 5, 2006)

u serious?


----------



## redflash (Feb 28, 2006)

FullGo said:
			
		

> red flash i cant belive you wanna kill the longest running thread in history lol . this baby will soon be 4 yrs old



I just want to make it the opposite of a stickie so it appears at the bottom of the forum!  I keep popping in to see if there is anything interesting going down but no....


----------



## The big guy (Mar 1, 2006)

*Kill it, lol*



			
				redflash said:
			
		

> I just want to make it the opposite of a stickie so it appears at the bottom of the forum!  I keep popping in to see if there is anything interesting going down but no....


Boring, who cares and I'm a wrestling fan..If ya can't figure it out, oh boy..LOL


----------



## JKurz (Mar 1, 2006)

Thats like asking if a polar bear shits on an iceburg......!!!!


----------



## adrenaline (Mar 4, 2006)

I'll bet 90% or higher of all wrestlers are on juice at one time or another. Shit even Vince himself goes on the sauce.


----------



## meat (Mar 15, 2006)

You guys are kiddin' right? Or, ya have no idea what's goin' on in the real world? A better question would have been, "Is there anyone who knows a professional wrestler that doesn't use performance inhancing drugs?".


----------



## Massmonster32 (Mar 16, 2006)

I dunno if this thread is sarcastic or what they all use supps including gh insulin pain killers etc.  They need to recouperate from the pounding their bodies get day in day out. Vince probably uses to but he has implants himself as well. MM


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Mar 18, 2006)

He either juices, or takes a strong HGH


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 5, 2006)

i cant beleive this thread is still going he is on roids case closed ,,i just called him and asked him he said derrrrrr yeah i guess so,,,,,,,so case closed stop posting on this pointless thread


----------



## Jay-Budaman (Apr 5, 2006)

Triple H just uses BSN products. NO X Plod and Cell Mass, and trains with Ronnie Coleman, they use the same supps and work out together thats how they are so big. I saw it on a commercial


----------



## Limits_101 (Mar 4, 2007)

He                               Is                                            On                                                   Steroids


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL if HHH does the same shit as Ronnie Coleman then obviously he is on the juice.....


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 4, 2007)

Its actually kinda funny that this thread has lasted so long


----------



## johnson 45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lightman009 said:


> The Rock set bench press records back in high school so I really doubt he has had problems developing his chest. Triple H doesnt juice because if he did he would be fired, WWE wrestlers are now tested due to the whole Hulk Hogan steroid scandal with Vince McMahon. Also, Triple H has been bodybuilding since he was 14, he was Mr. Teen New Hampshire I believe, his physique was earned. Take a look at him compared to a pro bodybuilder and you can see how much more natural he is then the pros.


Are you fucking kidding me??? YES HE JUICES YOU FUCKING RETARDS

And so what if He does...


----------



## johnson 45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Jay-Budaman said:


> Triple H just uses BSN products. NO X Plod and Cell Mass, and trains with Ronnie Coleman, they use the same supps and work out together thats how they are so big. I saw it on a commercial


Are you for real? Are you really this stupid?


----------



## MDR (Sep 21, 2010)

The poll that just won't die.  Started in 2002, people.


----------



## The Powersource (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## KelJu (Sep 21, 2010)

Lightman009 said:


> The Rock set bench press records back in high school so I really doubt he has had problems developing his chest. Triple H doesnt juice because if he did he would be fired, WWE wrestlers are now tested due to the whole Hulk Hogan steroid scandal with Vince McMahon. Also, Triple H has been bodybuilding since he was 14, he was Mr. Teen New Hampshire I believe, his physique was earned. Take a look at him compared to a pro bodybuilder and you can see how much more natural he is then the pros.



Bahahahahaha!


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 21, 2010)

"I would juice if I was a wrestler. Alot of them died before age 40 due to heart failure. Sounds alot like over using a-bombs to me. And mixing with narcotics/aas. Not good at all. Alot of Pro-Bodybuilders use some form of AAS, heard there was a bodybuilding tourny that uses only natural bodybuilders. I know a bouncer that is 5'9", about 215lbs-220lbs and ripped to shredds. He claims to compete in all natural contests.


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 21, 2010)

I use to use a buddy for my gear until I found out that he was giving me a 110% mark-up on price. test-e/c and drol for 375$. Eliminate the middle man I always say, I went to his supplier now and get the same for 85$ a piece. 170$ tops. Fuck that 375$ bullshit. Eliminate the middle man! Wonder how much aas would help with this 3 month old bicep strain I'm STILL FUCKING trying to recover from. Any answers?


----------



## bigdaddyinks (Sep 21, 2010)

Lightman009 said:


> The Rock set bench press records for the whole STATE of PENN, while he was only in high school, and he was huge before he even got into wrestling, he and Triple H both have great genetics and I doubt either one of them juiced. Brock Lesnar is considered to be a genetic freak, and besides he didnt wrestle at the weight he is now in college because he didnt need to bulk as much, also I saw a pic of him at age 16, he looks nearly exactly the way he looks now, he is naturally that size. Just because someone is big and is gifted with a great body doesnt mean they are taking steroids. And I hate it when everyone jumps to that conclusion. Look at guys in the natural bodybuilding competitions, they have great bodies with no steroids, hell look at GoPro. Also, Im sure Vince wouldnt give a damn if they took steroids, hell it was reported that he was encouraging guys to do it, but he got into a hell of a lot of trouble with the law and other wrestlers that didn't want to take it, and since the early 90s late 80s there hasnt been any steroid use in the WWE, Jim Ross (Vince's Right hand man) talks about this every once in a while in his weekly Ross Report on WWE.com.


 

Are you kidding me? look at a picture of HHH when he first started wrestling and now. Tell me that his huge water head isnt from juicing or growth hormone!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 21, 2010)

MDR said:


> The poll that just won't die. Started in 2002, people.


 it woun't die likle eddie gurrero....(too soon for an eddie joke)


----------



## BigBoiH (Sep 21, 2010)

johnson are you really so bored that you brought this back?


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 21, 2010)

BigBoiH said:


> johnson are you really so bored that you brought this back?


 
burry this stupid ass post yes tripple h juices if you can't tell your a idiot


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 22, 2010)

WOW ! this thread was old when I joined ! LOLOLOLOL

Peace and Love


----------

